

Young, Single Women Earn More Than Male Peers - bia
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704421104575463790770831192.html?mod=wsj_share_twitter

======
terrellm
Article Title (from WSJ): _Young Women's Pay Exceeds Male Peers'_

2nd to last paragraph: _At every education level, from high-school dropouts to
Ph.D.s, women continue to earn less than their male peers._

That's what happens when an editor writes the article title without reading
the full article I guess. Maybe it's just me but I don't know I agree with the
assumption that two individuals, one with a college degree and the other
without, are really in the same peer group when it comes to salary.

~~~
btilly
I think the title summarizes the bulk of the article quite accurately.

When you pair up people by age and relationship status, young women come out
ahead. More than that, I'm quite sure that if you pair up women and men by the
socio-economic background of their parents, and the neighborhoods they grew up
in, more often than not the women are coming out ahead. That is a fair peer
comparison. And will have interesting effects on, for instance, dating
dynamics.

The fact that there is a different way to peer people with different results
is interesting as well, and helps explain how this fits with the widely known
observation that women make less than men in virtually every job.

------
AmberShah
Since women overall make less, then women with families must make a lot less
than their male counterparts.

